# Shaw motorbike info.



## Chiptosser (Aug 1, 2018)

Ok,  so I have lost one of my prints, from Dick Griffin!
Does anyone have a set of prints?
I am looking for the sheet, that has the rear wheel information.
I know it shows the mounting brackets for the rear sheave and maybe another part.
I am not sure what could have happen to it, but it is gone.   Damd gremmelins, anyhow.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 1, 2018)

i have a set of prints from Dick.i will look for them.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2018)

Dave to the rescue!!!


----------



## Chiptosser (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank You,  Dave
You Da Man!


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 3, 2018)

I found the prints but don't have the rear wheel mounting illus.he did send me this part to mount to the pully.and then you bend it to fit the rim.if you need more info email this guy. dwb1@mchsi.com he can help you out.


----------



## Chiptosser (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks Dave,   I will do that.


----------

